# trying to install bash



## grimx (Mar 28, 2010)

i downloaded bash from this site
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/shells/bash/?only_with_tag=RELEASE_7_1_0

untared it and ran make and i get this error:

```
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:0: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:1411: Error: no such instruction: `ca'
cc: Internal error: Segmentation fault: 11 (program cc1)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/.../Desktop/Downloads/Bash/bash/work/bash-3.2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/.../Desktop/Downloads/Bash/bash.
```


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 28, 2010)

why you do not install bash with port ?


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Mar 28, 2010)

Wrong method! Especially when it is available in ports. You can also use pkg_add.


----------



## grimx (Mar 28, 2010)

what method should i use if a package is not avalible in ports?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 28, 2010)

grimx said:
			
		

> what method should i use if a package is not avalible in ports?



Read The fine manual


----------



## mghis (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is a simple method:
run 'sysinstall' by root, then choice 'Configure' > 'Packages' > 'Ftp' (you can also get the bash from your installation CD/DVD) then select a ftp site. Select 'yes'. Wait a few minutes: sysinstall is downloading the index file from the ftp site. . .
Select 'Shells' > 'bash'.
Select Ok and then Install.
When sysinstall finishes the installation, type Ctrl+C, then select Abort.
Type /usr/local/bin/bash.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 28, 2010)

[red]Don't uses sysinstall for anything else than installing system[/red]


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 28, 2010)

mghis said:
			
		

> Here is a simple method:
> run 'sysinstall' by root, then choice 'Configure' > 'Packages' > 'Ftp' (you can also get the bash from your installation CD/DVD) then select a ftp site. Select 'yes'. Wait a few minutes: sysinstall is downloading the index file from the ftp site. . .
> Select 'Shells' > 'bash'.
> Select Ok and then Install.
> ...



NO NO NO NO... `pkg_add -r bash' !


----------



## chrcol (Apr 6, 2010)

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
cd /usr/ports/shells/bash
make install clean
```


----------

